# Newbie cigar recommendation



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a certain flavor profile. I like creamy, chocolate and coffee notes. I like medium to full body complex cigars, but hate them too strong. Can you recommend anything that fits that profile, but would be a mild to medium strength smoke. Also not a huge fan of too much pepper, thanks for all the help.

Matt


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello Matt,

I think you should look into maduro cigars. They often have the flavor profile that you are looking for. 

Recently I had a Graycliff double expresso which was a very nice smoke. It is on the upper end of the expensive side, but I really enjoyed the smoking experience. 

Another one that comes close, but at a much more affordable price is the CAO Brazalia. It lacks a little bit of the creamy flavor profile, but I can taste the coffee and chocolate flavors in this smoke. It doesn't get very peppery either. It is one of my "go-to" smokes and it never disappoints.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you would like the CAO MX2. you basically described that cigar.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Based on your description, I recommend trying the Rocky Patel vintage 90


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree w/ both the RP Vintage 90 and CAO MX2, and would like to add a couple cigars that I think you'd like as well based on your description: RP Old Worlde Reserve, Perdomo 2 Limited Edition (either the Natural or Maduro, both are very creamy but the Natural is bit more mild), Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro (lots of chocolate notes but more on the heavy side). I love all of those cigars and none of them have a strong pepper taste.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

On the affordable end, give the Padron 2000 maduro or the 3000 maduro a whirl. I would also suggest the Nica Libre. Not overly complex, but hits tha profile on the nose.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Second on the Rocky Patel Vintage 1990! Just smoked a Robusto yesterday and it had a wonderfully rich smoke with subtle flavors of chocolate, coffee, wood, and earth. Little harshness or spice/pepper. The aroma was aromatic and somewhat sweet. Gotta love that Maduro wrapper, much richer than the Connecticut shade wrappers I smoke. Normally I smoke Mild to Medium and the Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 was a bit stronger, but nothing offensive.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....These links will give you the best cigars a new smoker could partake of and the best prices possible. All can be had for an average of $3 or LESS per fine cigar.

12 Angrier Men Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com can will for $31. Smoked this sampler last month. 9 of the 12 lines, especially AVA MARIA as as good as any smoke.
Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com 12, 6.5x52 Torpedo's for $19. The PDR Oscuro is a solid chocolate offering and the Seleccion and Sun Grown have good flavor as well.
The Box-Pressed Beauties Mega-Sampler - 20 Cigars - CigarBid.com 5 Vegas Cask Strength and RP Decade offer great flavor. The others are all solid as well.
90-Rated Boutique Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com For $31, maybe $34, you could not find a better sampler. 8 of these 10 lines are excellent smokes. The Graycliff G2 and 5 Vegas Classic are good, every day smokes as well.
Choice Cuts 54-Ring Premium Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com One of my favorite samplers. Not a weak cigar in the 6x54 ten cigar lot. For $22 you could not do better anywhere.
The Delicious Dozen II Sampler - 12 Cigars - CigarBid.com Or start on the TOP SHELF today. At least for the Cohiba, Ava Maria, and Padilla Miami. The Core is also a smooth, fine flavored smoke. $34, maybe, $37 and it is yours.
The Chosen One v2.2 - 40 Cigars - CigarBid.com The ULTIMATE, one single buy cigar sampler. Some of the best cigars made. All have legit '90' or better ratings and a solid history. For $94 or $97 this sampler could be the best on line buy around. No other retailer gives you 5 Cohiba, 5 La Gloria Cubana, 5 Ava Maria,5 Excalibur, 5 Punch, and three great Rocky Patel lines at $2.43per. NONE.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You seek the Padron maduro, brother.


----------



## DaniloSilni (Apr 15, 2011)

Give the Camacho 10th anniversary a try.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

+1 on Rocky Patel 1990 and CAO Brazilia.

A couple others that fit your profile:
JR Ultimate Maduro ("Dark Brown") from JRcigars.com
La Riqueza
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Maduro (Work of Art Maduro, etc.)


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

If Cuban can certainly try Monte no.4
easily my top 5.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Some great recommendations here!!

Can I suggest something though..........don't limit yourself just because you've found something you enjoy. I hold onto my "go to" cigars like they are my security blanket! LOL, but I am always, constantly trying new vitola's and blends. 

Anytime you see something in the classifieds here on puff that intrigues you, jump on it! You never know until you try!!!


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Alec Bradley MAXX The Fix, RP Edge Maduro (not as strong as they say it is), Any Arturo Fuente Maduro, Oliva Cain Maduro (OMFG), NUB Maduro, Oliva Serie G Maduro, Oliva Serie V/Maduro.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

On the value end of things you might like the Gran Habano Vintage 2002.

Very cheap to get by the box (around $38 give or take)

staying with value I am a huge fan of the 5 Vegas classic.... those can be had for cheap as well.

These are know to be top tier value staple cigars. Trying a bunch of stuff if fun but ti have a go to stick I would try these out and see what you think.

Mind you I am fairly new to cigars as well so this might not be in the ballpark of your requested tastes but just wanted to throw them out there.

Good luck and have fun smoking tons of stuff to find the right ones.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> Some great recommendations here!!
> 
> Can I suggest something though..........don't limit yourself just because you've found something you enjoy. I hold onto my "go to" cigars like they are my security blanket! LOL, but I am always, constantly trying new vitola's and blends.
> 
> Anytime you see something in the classifieds here on puff that intrigues you, jump on it! You never know until you try!!!


Great advice. Becoming a new cigar smoker is like being a kid in a candy store. As long as the nicotine doesnt kick my butt, im good to try anything.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> On the value end of things you might like the Gran Habano Vintage 2002.
> 
> Very cheap to get by the box (around $38 give or take)
> 
> ...


Here is my latest order on cbid
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Churchill1/1*$13.00*$15.00
Don Rafael Maduro #57 Robusto1/1*$7.00*
5 Vegas Gold Torpedo1/1*$11.00*$13.00

And next week, this is what im bidding on

Padilla Signature 1932 Robusto - 10 Cigars 1/1 $34.99 $37.99

Tatuaje El Triunfador No. 4 (robusto) - 10 Cigars 1/1 $34.00

The slippery slope continues


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Casa Magna Colorado robusto
Opus X
Anejo Shark 777
Padilla 1932 Churchill
Oliva V Torp
San Crystobal Robusto


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Good call on the Padilla 1932's; they'll match your profile, except for the chocolate part.

I would not recommend Opus X for your profile - they carry a full dose of nicotine. Also, the few I've smoked have had a bit of harshness, but the oldest one I've had to date was a year old. People recommend resting them anywhere from 2 to 5 years, and I'm sure the rest makes them smoother.

OTOH, the Opus X is such an iconic cigar, everyone should try one, just for cigar literacy. With high-nic sticks, you can always just stop when you reach your nic limit, and thus avoid getting sick.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

For what you are looking for, I would recommend either the Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 or 1992. The robusto size would be a good start. People claim the 1992 is more spicy than the 1990 but I don't feel it is; they are somewhat similar to me. The draw and roll can be kind of tight, but I personally like a more firm slow draw. Not sure if that's because they are box pressed or what, but it's all good.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Since you are asking for a mild to medium, the Perdomo 10th anniversary maduro. Best price is usually a Famous-Smoke 5 pack.


----------



## Screamin' Duck (Sep 25, 2011)

CopGTP said:


> Some great recommendations here!!
> 
> Can I suggest something though..........don't limit yourself just because you've found something you enjoy. I hold onto my "go to" cigars like they are my security blanket! LOL, but I am always, constantly trying new vitola's and blends.
> 
> Anytime you see something in the classifieds here on puff that intrigues you, jump on it! You never know until you try!!!


Very true! I also want to suggest possibly getting in on a pif. That is a good way to try new cigars. You never know what you will like or don't like if you don't try so different or new cigars and a pif is a good way to start.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Screamin' Duck said:


> Very true! I also want to suggest possibly getting in on a pif. That is a good way to try new cigars. You never know what you will like or don't like if you don't try so different or new cigars and a pif is a good way to start.


or the noobie sampler trade...come to think of it where you at on that one Duck?


----------



## Screamin' Duck (Sep 25, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> or the noobie sampler trade...come to think of it where you at on that one Duck?


I'm gonna hit that up tonight. Good call, snitch. LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Screamin' Duck said:


> I'm gonna hit that up tonight. Good call, snitch. LOL


you'll have fun with that...Those guys really blew my ass up over there and I can't wait to declare my FTP status


----------



## Screamin' Duck (Sep 25, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you'll have fun with that...Those guys really blew my ass up over there and I can't wait to declare my FTP status


Sweet! I'll make sure to hit that up tonight.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you're looking for cream , check out the 5 vegas gold churchill. It's like eating cream


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> Hello Matt,
> 
> I think you should look into maduro cigars. They often have the flavor profile that you are looking for.
> 
> Another one that comes close, but at a much more affordable price is the CAO Brazalia. It lacks a little bit of the creamy flavor profile, but I can taste the coffee and chocolate flavors in this smoke. It doesn't get very peppery either. It is one of my "go-to" smokes and it never disappoints.


Absolutely go with maduros if youre looking for the coffee-chocolate profiles and the CAO Brazalia is a great choice. CAO's are amazing smokes and even better very affordable for ones everyday smokes.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Based on recent my experiences, I think the 5 Vegas "A" and the Padilla 1932 series would fit the bill.


----------



## i2rule (Apr 21, 2011)

I would recommend the 5 Vegas Gold its a mild and a very smooth smoke


----------

